# black skirt tetra missing gill, disease?



## ripit (Aug 8, 2012)

This is a new tank setup and all the fish are from the same store with a shared water system (with the exception of 2 female guppies that needed to be separated out of another tank). None were quarantined except the neon tetras which had a few dying at the store (one died, the rest are fine after a week and are out of quarantine). I noticed right when I got them into the tank, one of the black skirt tetras was either injured, deformed or sick. The area over the gill on one side is curled back towards the front so it sticks out to the side, and kind of looks shrunken back. There is a large bright red area exposed along the gill. The gill on the other side is fine. The coloration on this one is substantially less than the rest. The fins are almost transparent with a black tint while the other fishes fins are darker, blacker and less transparent. The same goes for the black stripes. 

The fish shows no signs of distress. Is this an old injure or possibly a disease I need to worry about? 

Aquarium Gallery - injured tetra 2

Aquarium Gallery - injured tetra


----------



## pbr_chick (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a black skirt tetra who has the same issue with one of his gills. I think he got in a fight with another fish, because my aunt said it happened just before she gave him to me so he could be with some more peaceful tank mates. The part that stuck straight out eventually fell off, but the actual gill part is still bright red. From what I understand, that is from all the blood that is filling itself with oxygen right there (I could be totally off on that). I would just keep an eye on him. I got my tetra, and he has been around for the last five years or so. I am beginning to believe he is immortal, because he has been the sole survivor of at least two tank-wide disasters in the last several years. I hope yours turns out to be just as tough!


----------



## ripit (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry for not responding sooner (the tank has required a lot of attention lately). I guess well see if it can handle a tank wide disaster, lol as its right in the middle of one (ich/fungus or colamaris).


----------

